
Psychic Healing at the End of History - lermontov
https://thebaffler.com/latest/psychic-healing-at-the-end-of-history-gais
======
hprotagonist
See also, “lenin was a mushroom”:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenin_was_a_mushroom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenin_was_a_mushroom)

~~~
exelius
Or the resurgence of Evangelical Christian mysticism as a political force in
America...

~~~
apocalypstyx
Jesus was a mushroom[1]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sacred_Mushroom_and_the_Cr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sacred_Mushroom_and_the_Cross)

